# CD/DVD Drive..Pee'd on



## ZachSand (Mar 18, 2011)

I was taking apart an old computer that was lying around the house and had left the CD/DVD Drive on the floor.

My girlfriend and her dog were over, long story short, her dog pee'd on my CD/DVD Drive. He got it good too, he must have really had to go. :/

Do you think it will still work? I don't even want to take the time to clean it off if it won't, considering I don't really need, it was just an old computer. If there's a good chance nothing happened to it, I'll attempt to clean it and reconnect it to see how it goes.


----------



## FuryRosewood (Mar 19, 2011)

mmm yes and no, honestly it will stink like high heaven unless you clean it, id just buy a new one for 20 bucks...


----------



## Shane (Mar 19, 2011)

Lol its going to stink even if it does work,chuck it out and get a new one theyre only like £15.


----------



## ZachSand (Mar 20, 2011)

FuryRosewood said:


> mmm yes and no, honestly it will stink like high heaven unless you clean it, id just buy a new one for 20 bucks...



Haha, will do.


----------



## danthrax (Apr 9, 2011)

I'm assuming you gave that dog and your girlfriend a good whoopin???

If you can spare the $20, just get a new one.


----------



## FuryRosewood (Apr 9, 2011)

...ill hope your joking...over a dvd drive thats really dumb to do, espically to the dog...or the gf...*rolls eyes*


----------



## Demilich (Apr 9, 2011)

danthrax said:


> I'm assuming you gave that dog and your girlfriend a good whoopin???
> 
> If you can spare the $20, just get a new one.



True that. I've beaten both of mine for much less.


----------



## Manakore (Apr 9, 2011)

Quite the interesting thread this is.


----------

